# My V-6 Cant Move!!



## aukrainea (Jun 23, 2009)

As you see by the title, only 2 of my sides on the 6x6x6 can move. All the other's cant. Has this happened to anyone else? Please help, because I payed a lot of money for this!


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 23, 2009)

What the hell is this? This kind of a question and I see a 5.56 single in ur sig? lol sorry

Anyway, you have a misalignment of the internal layer. Cut through the middle of the slice where you can turn until you feel a firm click. I'm talking about triple layer.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> What the hell is this? This kind of a question and I see a 5.56 single in ur sig? lol sorry
> 
> Anyway, you have a misalignment of the internal layers. Cut through the middle of the slice where you can turn until you feel a firm click.



lol


----------



## Kian (Jun 23, 2009)

aukrainea said:


> As you see by the title, only 2 of my sides on the 6x6x6 can move. All the other's cant. Has this happened to anyone else? Please help, because I payed a lot of money for this!



lolsignature.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 23, 2009)

If you got a 5.56 single with an LL skip and a 14.56 single, 1: you should compete a lot, and maybe you'll get another LL skip and beat the world record, and 2: that means your F2L is roughly 1/3 of your solve, when most people's F2L (or from the topics I've read about trying to get faster) is about 2/3. LL usually doesn't take up most of the solve. I think you're lying.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 23, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> If you got a 5.56 single with an LL skip and a 14.56 single, 1: you should compete a lot, and maybe you'll get another LL skip and beat the world record, and 2: that means your F2L is roughly 1/3 of your solve, when most people's F2L (or from the topics I've read about trying to get faster) is about 2/3. LL usually doesn't take up most of the solve. I think you're lying.



Now now not a big deal. This is about his 6x6 =]


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > If you got a 5.56 single with an LL skip and a 14.56 single, 1: you should compete a lot, and maybe you'll get another LL skip and beat the world record, and 2: that means your F2L is roughly 1/3 of your solve, when most people's F2L (or from the topics I've read about trying to get faster) is about 2/3. LL usually doesn't take up most of the solve. I think you're lying.
> ...



i wanna see his 6x6 PB


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe he meant 55.6


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> Maybe he meant 55.6



55.6 with a 14 second average lol. i love sarcasm


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 23, 2009)

This is one of his videos. He is a liar.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 23, 2009)

*sigh* It seems there are more and more liars in the world of speedcubing these days.

People cant be honest about their times anymore?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 23, 2009)

No. 14 is his PB non-lucky. His avg. is 19.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 23, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> No. 14 is his PB non-lucky. His avg. is 19.


Look @ his wca profile you can't advance that quickly (AVERAGE AND SINGLE) I know he is lying.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not sure if he's lying or not, as I have had lucky solves with 6 sec. F2L and I have had LL skips, right scramble, right solution, I could see it happening. Unfortunately I rarely time solves. Need a stackmat!

EDIT:

*Saw Paul's post* What if he learned alot of algs and practiced like crazy?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 23, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I'm not sure if he's lying or not, as I have had lucky solves with 6 sec. F2L and I have had LL skips, right scramble, right solution, I could see it happening. Unfortunately I rarely time solves. Need a stackmat!



Yeah, but do you get averages like that?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 23, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I'm not sure if he's lying or not, as I have had lucky solves with 6 sec. F2L and I have had LL skips, right scramble, right solution, I could see it happening. Unfortunately I rarely time solves. Need a stackmat!



Paul wagner is right.

Captains cove 09 was LAST MONTH.

I dont believe that he went from 34 to sub 20 in approx a month.
Singles, perhaps, but averages, not really.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 23, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if he's lying or not, as I have had lucky solves with 6 sec. F2L and I have had LL skips, right scramble, right solution, I could see it happening. Unfortunately I rarely time solves. Need a stackmat!
> ...



The 5.xx solve is his lucky PB single, like in my sig.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah. But really. 34 second averages. I find it impossible to belive that his F2L went from around 20(?) to 5. Even if it was insanly lucky.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

didn't Brian Yu say that he averaged like sub 18 or something? When he had a competition 2 months prior and didn't even get a sub 30 average?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, but really. Who has a 5 second F2L?


----------



## Edam (Jun 23, 2009)

breandan. sub5 sometimes.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah. How long did it take him to get that fast though? 

(Not to mention the recognition of the LL skip and the possible AUF, for the guy with the sub 6 single.)

Really off topic anyway =P


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Yeah, but really. Who has a 5 second F2L?



nakajima? erik? on a good solve?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 23, 2009)

Have you seen his youtube? That video on the front was uploaded on June 3, 2009. 19 days later he has a sub 6 single? I'm sure that Yu and Erik took more than 19 days to start getting 5 second F2Ls. 

Is he a prodigy? Or a liar? Why can't people be honest? (This whole thing is really off topic.)


----------



## Kian (Jun 23, 2009)

jcuber said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Don't bother defending him. I know you want to give him the benefit of the doubt but _there is no doubt_, he's obviously full of crap. End of story.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Have you seen his youtube? That video on the front was uploaded on June 3, 2009. 19 days later he has a sub 6 single? I'm sure that Yu and Erik took more than 19 days to start getting 5 second F2Ls.
> 
> Is he a prodigy? Or a liar? Why can't people be honest?



You seem to be leaving your reasoning half-open for attacks. Let me help you fix that.

"Who has five second F2L" - All of the world class cubers on a great solve.
What meant was something like: 'How does HE have 5 second F2L a few weeks after a 34 second single?'. Expand on what you're saying.

In this post: "It took [them] more than 19 days to start getting 5 second F2Ls".
What you mean is that: 'When they were getting 34-second singles, they weren't getting 5-second F2L 19 days later.'

Expansion is key.

Or maybe I'm just nitpicking... OR I need to stop reading Pochmann's posts... the latter sounds better.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah. Sorry. It's more like who has a 5 second F2L after 19 days? Yes, I know all the really good cubers can get those times. But they had to have practised more than 19 days. The time and effort that they put in makes them so good and I'm sure that it took Erik and Yu more than 19 days to perfect their F2L.

Okay. I'm done.


----------



## Samlambert (Jun 23, 2009)

Someone seems to be full of it.

On-topic: Misalignment, but I'm sure you are intelligent enough to find out by yourself how to fix that, especially since you can get that awesome 5.56 F2L with a 34 sec average last month.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 23, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed that he hasn't posted in this thread since he started it? He won't even try to defend himself. He's a fake


----------



## jcuber (Jun 23, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> *Has anyone else noticed that he hasn't posted in this thread since he started it?* He won't even try to defend himself. He's a fake



I don't mean this offensively, but no **** sherlock. I knew he was a fake, but I was talking about the experimental possibility of getting a time like that (for a top cuber).


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol, he asks for help on his V6 and you guys talk about his 3x3's single solve. :S


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 23, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Lol, he asks for help on his V6 and you guys talk about his 3x3's single solve. :S



You have a valid point.

But still... his signature was like bait.
Inflammatory lies like that get people riled up, y'know?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 23, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Lol, he asks for help on his V6 and you guys talk about his 3x3's single solve. :S


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, he asks for help on his V6 and you guys talk about his 3x3's single solve. :S
> ...



And its bolded, which makes people want to read it even more.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 23, 2009)

But really, I don't get why people try to lie about their times. It's so obvious when you cut your times by like 50%. Do they think we're dumb or something? 
lol those times are probably for his 2x2x2 or something.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 23, 2009)

jcuber said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > *Has anyone else noticed that he hasn't posted in this thread since he started it?* He won't even try to defend himself. He's a fake
> ...



Why did you just randomly assume I directed that at you? I was pointing something out to everyone. It's fine if you knew that he was fake, I was just adding something else to the plate. Sure there was already enough evidence, but I just thought I would point that out too since it was proof in itself that he isn't real.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 23, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> But really, I don't get why people try to lie about their times. It's so obvious when you cut your times by like 50%. Do they think we're dumb or something?
> lol those times are probably for his 2x2x2 or something.



Or a 1x1x1. Lol. It takes him 5 seconds (lucky) to solve.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol, since he hasn't responded, that just solidifies the fact that he's such a liar and knows he's been found out. It's too bad people have to lie. It's not like you get a prize for posting a low time in your sig.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 23, 2009)

He maybe got that 5.56 with an LL skip and 3/4 f2l slots filled in (hand scrambled) lol

Scramble: R U' R'
Solution: R U R'


----------



## jcuber (Jun 23, 2009)

*titles are st00pid*



Paul Wagner said:


> He maybe got that 5.56 with an LL skip and 3/4 f2l slots filled in (hand scrambled) lol
> 
> Scramble: R U' R'
> Solution: R U R'



It still took him 5.56 with a 3-move solution?


----------



## TMOY (Jun 23, 2009)

Or with a prepared scramble. My own "PB" with this kind of cheating is in the 5.xx range too. (My normal PB is 17.16.)


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 23, 2009)

This is about the 6x6 locking up. This happens to everyone, and there is even information in the tiny booklet regarding this, that came with your V-cube 6x6. Turn half the cube, along the only axis you can, back and forth a bit, until you feel a positive click. Then everything will fall into place and everything will move again.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 23, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > He maybe got that 5.56 with an LL skip and 3/4 f2l slots filled in (hand scrambled) lol
> ...


It was cold, he had about a 1.20 TPS rate and a +2 obviously
I would know because I was there when it happened.
And obviously that video he has is just a joke. And
one more thing. We're friends but I *hate* your emoticons
so much that I expressed my feelings in bold. Time for bed.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 23, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> I just thought I would point [out his absence] too since it was proof in itself that he isn't real.





Feanaro said:


> since he hasn't responded, that just solidifies the fact that he's such a liar and knows he's been found out.


Please stop being idiots. Thank you.

The post date and his "Last activity" time (visible in his profile) match, so apparently he just asked and then left the forum. And it was just 9 hours ago. Perfectly reasonable. Really, please stop being idiots.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought I was pretty nice about it, since I've been told to be nicer recently on here. But you guys, hawt dog. xD Anyway I think people should have the common sense to know that if you lie on a forum like this, with so much experience in the field around you, someone is going to catch on.


----------



## aukrainea (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry guys, I just didn't want you to see me as such a slowpoke that avereges 30 and above...


----------



## Stefan (Jun 23, 2009)

aukrainea said:


> Sorry guys, I just didn't want you to see me as such a slowpoke that avereges 30 and above...


Hmm, does that mean you indeed lied and preferred us to see you as liar rather than beginner?


----------



## aukrainea (Jun 23, 2009)

I just didn't wanna look like a slowpoke.... end of story!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 23, 2009)

aukrainea said:


> I just didn't wanna look like a slowpoke.... end of story!


Ok now it looks like you lied but aren't going to come clean and apologize. Hint: you won't exactly make friends here that way.


----------



## panyan (Jun 23, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> aukrainea said:
> 
> 
> > I just didn't wanna look like a slowpoke.... end of story!
> ...



i agree, dont lie, my PB is 1:24.58 or something, it is terrible, but still my PB


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, who cares how fast you are? My best avg of 12 is 28.xx and my pb is 20.7 and my Avg. in Bowling is 180 but I have fun. You don't have to prove something to anyone.


----------



## panyan (Jun 23, 2009)

^well said


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> This is about the 6x6 locking up. This happens to everyone, and there is even information in the tiny booklet regarding this, that came with your V-cube 6x6. Turn half the cube, along the only axis you can, back and forth a bit, until you feel a positive click. Then everything will fall into place and everything will move again.



You got a booklet? That's cool. I assume they started including that more recently than I got any of mine. Do they have booklets for all the cubes, or just the 6x6x6?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 23, 2009)

They have booklets now for all of the cubes. It has a picture of all the parts in it too which is helpful.


----------



## panyan (Jun 23, 2009)

^yes, its quite nice, but not surprising considering the cost of the cubes


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 23, 2009)

Try modding it will improve the cube


----------



## i_love_hina (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow you guys get pretty furious over someone making trivial lies _on the internet._


----------



## noort14 (Jun 23, 2009)

keep turning the two layers that can move and youll feel a sanp this will fix the problem if you want this to stop happening completely i can do that and i can also take away the clicky feel and make it like a normal cube for around $30-$35 i can put new stickers and even tiles also email me at [email protected]


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL... wow


----------



## Stefan (Jun 23, 2009)

i_love_hina said:


> Wow you guys get pretty furious over someone making trivial lies _on the internet._


Furious? Nah, that was nothing.

But yes. He didn't just post it in his own blog. We're a community, he joined us here, and lied to us here. It's pretty much the same as lying to us in person. And then instead of admitting and apologizing, he declares "end of story" and deletes the links to his youtube account and his WCA profile in a poor attempt to disconnect his real identity from the lies. Serhiy Sokhan, good job.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 23, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> i_love_hina said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you guys get pretty furious over someone making trivial lies _on the internet._
> ...



Ah, that's not nice, I noticed that he had. No one really cares how fast you can solve a cube, it's just that you CAN and that you can FASTER THAN NORMAL PEOPLE that you are in the community. You don't need to be some kind of cubing superstar. 
I think I've seen Pochman get pretty angry over something, I think it was in the translation thread...


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > i_love_hina said:
> ...



Oo stefan kept the links haha.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 23, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> it's just that you CAN and that you can FASTER THAN NORMAL PEOPLE that you are in the community.


I disagree. There are people I consider part of the community of whom I don't know whether they can solve any of our puzzles at all. Think of the friend/parent/coworker/sponsor who repeatedly helps organize/document competitions and mingles with the actual cubers. Or the guy who can't solve puzzles but is a mechanical genius and can build great puzzles.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 23, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I disagree. There are people I consider part of the community of whom I don't know whether they can solve any of our puzzles at all. Think of the friend/parent/coworker/sponsor who repeatedly helps organize/document competitions and mingles with the actual cubers. Or the guy who can't solve puzzles but is a mechanical genius and can build great puzzles.



That may be true, but that is such a select few of the people "in the community."


----------



## Stefan (Jun 23, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> That may be true, but that is such a select few of the people "in the community."


Didn't say there are many, just disagreed with the quoted criterion.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > This is about the 6x6 locking up. This happens to everyone, and there is even information in the tiny booklet regarding this, that came with your V-cube 6x6. Turn half the cube, along the only axis you can, back and forth a bit, until you feel a positive click. Then everything will fall into place and everything will move again.
> ...



Actually, it is a strip of paper, maybe 8 inches long by 2 inches wide, folded a couple times to make a neat little square booklet. (I don't have it in front of me, so my details might be wrong.) There is a booklet for each V-cube 5, 6 and 7. The V-cube 6 mentions the locking problem.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 23, 2009)

i_love_hina said:


> Wow you guys get pretty furious over someone making trivial lies _on the internet._





PatrickJameson said:


> veazer said:
> 
> 
> > Calling someone an idiot may be a bit harsh, but really guys, chill out, its just the internet...
> ...


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 23, 2009)

It also reduces the accomplishments of others by posting such times.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 23, 2009)

Not to add fuel to the fire, but times that people achieved at Captain's Cove 09 aren't necessarily a good reflection of how fast they are. It was really really cold. Like, really. Lots of people did terribly in lots of things.

For instance, I got 1:0x.xx one-handed times, then averaged 30.4x at Safe Haven 4 weeks later. I didn't practice one-handed a huge amount (in fact, I didn't practice one-handed at all). Had Captain's Cove been my 1st competition doing one-handed, it could have appeared that I cut off massive amounts of time, when really I just did terribly at Captain's Cove.

My point? I agree, but the argument of "His times at captain's cove were too slow for this to be true!" doesn't really hold water.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 23, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Not to add fuel to the fire, but times that people achieved at Captain's Cove 09 aren't necessarily a good reflection of how fast they are. It was really really cold. Like, really. Lots of people did terribly in lots of things.
> 
> For instance, I got 1:0x.xx one-handed times, then averaged 30.4x at Safe Haven 4 weeks later. I didn't practice one-handed a huge amount (in fact, I didn't practice one-handed at all). Had Captain's Cove been my 1st competition doing one-handed, it could have appeared that I cut off massive amounts of time, when really I just did terribly at Captain's Cove.
> 
> My point? I agree, but the argument of "His times at captain's cove were too slow for this to be true!" doesn't really hold water.



Well he already confessed to it....


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 24, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Well he already confessed to it....



Right, I was merely commenting on one fairly weak argument used against him before his confession.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 24, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Not to add fuel to the fire, but times that people achieved at Captain's Cove 09 aren't necessarily a good reflection of how fast they are. It was really really cold. Like, really. Lots of people did terribly in lots of things.
> 
> For instance, I got 1:0x.xx one-handed times, then averaged 30.4x at Safe Haven 4 weeks later. I didn't practice one-handed a huge amount (in fact, I didn't practice one-handed at all). Had Captain's Cove been my 1st competition doing one-handed, it could have appeared that I cut off massive amounts of time, when really I just did terribly at Captain's Cove.
> 
> My point? I agree, but the argument of "His times at captain's cove were too slow for this to be true!" doesn't really hold water.



Well there's two other things:

One, he could have explained the reasoning of his bad times at Captains Cove by saying what you have just said.

Two, it wasn't _that_ cold during the first round. The real cold started to happen after 4x4.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 24, 2009)

One - not the point, I'm just saying the argument isn't necessarily that strong. I acknowledge that he admitted to lying already.

Two - Touche.

This argument is not terribly important, as he's already admitted to lying...


----------

